# EZ Drummer



## muffgoat

Hey guys i have my own little pro tools studio and i am looking to pick up the Ez Drummer program with the DFH patch and was just wondering if you could give me any feedback you have on it.. good or bad, PC or MAC i am personally running a MAC. Also perhaps what recording system you are using, anyone use it with pro tools??

Thanks alot


----------



## Alpo

EZDrummer is fantastic. Works flawlessly and sounds great. Really easy to use, too. I'm running Tracktion 2 on Windows. It should work just fine with Pro Tools.


----------



## SymmetricScars

I think it sounds pretty good, and like many are saying, it's effortless to use.
I've been running it using Cubase with windows.

Hope you like it


----------



## Desecrated

I run it in flstudio in windows, I have the vintage rock, drum kit from hell and the new Nashville kit. 
I think ezdrummer is an easy tool to use, but not the perfect solution for a finished mix.
Right now I program the drums so that the clients can hear the demo-idea, if that gets cleared, I write down the notes and hand it to my drummer and let him record it with real drums. 
The sound of EZdrummer is really great but I think real drums sound better.


----------



## TomAwesome

If you don't want to shell out the cash for DFH Superior, the EZD addon is the way to go.


----------



## Ken

I use it with Cubase and it's great. I find it runs much better when I went from 1gb to 2gb of RAM.


----------



## amonb

I just got it and have been having a problem loading it into CubaseSX3... It loads up the pretty drums interface and then states "ËZDrummer cannot find sound files" I'm kinda lucky in that I borrowed the program and can give it back but still quite annoying... any tips at all? (I have tried moving folders around, tried even moving .dll files around and have uninstalled/reinstalled to no avail....)


----------



## Ken

Don't know if you're mac or PC, but here's where mine are (PC):

C:\Program Files\Toontrack\EZDrummer\Sounds

Within that directory are 9 folders with the various sounds for each piece (ie snare, tom1, etc)

I found this on a Google search. It takes you to a different locale where you have to register for their forum. BS, if you ask me. But then again, no one asked me.


----------



## muffgoat

Well i think i shall try and pick it up.. but i am not sure cause it says that it is compatible with pro tools 7 or later and i am only running 6.3.9 which i am pretty sure it would still work


----------



## amonb

Thanks Ken, I did find that link and even registered for the forum and STILL couldn't access that link so I emailed the guy who posted it and am awaiting a (possible) response.

I am going to re-install my EZDrummer and see if my directory looks the same as yours. I have a PC, sorry


----------



## Shikaru

It's worth noting that you don't get drum maps in ProTools, so it takes a little more time getting used to, as you don't have anything to tell you which drums correspond to which hits, etc.

It's not that big of a deal really, I use DFHS in Fruity Loops which doesn't show DFHS drum maps properly and it just adds a bit extra to the learning curve.


----------



## sakeido

I use it Cubase SX 3. It works great and is super intuitive, and man it sounds really good. Not quite Bulb's massive drum sound, but you can really massage it into sounding totally awesome, almost record worthy. If anything, the normal drum samples are the ones that you could replace (don't really need to though), but the cymbal sounds are amazing, a total steal for the price.


----------



## amonb

I have had a look at some bulletin boards and apparently EZDrummer on Vista (which I have) is a bit fraught....


----------



## OzzyC

amonb said:


> I have had a look at some bulletin boards and apparently EZDrummer on Vista (which I have) is a bit fraught....



Yeah... sucks, man. I had the same problem with Vista and the programs that came along with my GNX3000. (Which included Protools.)


----------



## amonb

Doh! And here I was thinking I was an idiot...but Vista was messin with me all this time! did u get it to work Ozzy?

After days of searching I eventually found this feedback from "John" a tech advisor on the Toontrack forums:

_Hi,

and thank you for your interest in Toontrack products.

Windows Vista is in the early days for most audio companies.

Professional sound card manufacturers have to release functional
drivers for their hardware. Host developers have then to implement the
required code changes in their sequencer. Only then can plugins be
rendered functional and optimized for the system.

This I'm afraid is a long process and will take some time for it to fall
into place.

That does not necessarily mean that it is not possible to put a system
together that would function under Windows Vista but at this stage we
cannot recommend, and officially do not support, this operating system.
We do however have positive reports from users who have embraced the
new operating system. Your mileage may vary in other words.

Official Vista support is, as of now, scheduled later during this year.

Best Regards,
John _

DOH!


----------



## muffgoat

Anyone used EZD wih pro tools?


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Yes! I use it with pro tools and it's great! I use a combination of step inputting with a keyboard, dragging grooves in and manually drawing the hits in. And Protools' midi editing is nowhere near as bad as people make out, you just need to get used to it. At the moment I just use it on a stereo instrument track, but you can get multiple out templates and such for routing the sounds to processing.

BUT I noticed you said you only have PT 6.something. I would watch out, I lent my EZ drummer to my friend becuse he wanted to try it, and the plugin just didn't appear on the list at all! He was on 6.something. I would go ask on the toontrack forums if it will work with your version.


----------



## muffgoat

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Yes! I use it with pro tools and it's great! I use a combination of step inputting with a keyboard, dragging grooves in and manually drawing the hits in. And Protools' midi editing is nowhere near as bad as people make out, you just need to get used to it. At the moment I just use it on a stereo instrument track, but you can get multiple out templates and such for routing the sounds to processing.
> 
> BUT I noticed you said you only have PT 6.something. I would watch out, I lent my EZ drummer to my friend becuse he wanted to try it, and the plugin just didn't appear on the list at all! He was on 6.something. I would go ask on the toontrack forums if it will work with your version.



Hmmmm ok dude good idea, i hope it works.. cause i gotta figure something out. It will make full song writing much easier for me as i am the person in my band that does all the writing.


----------



## maccayoung

EZD with the DFH add on is awesome. I own DFH superior and I don't even touch it anymore. EZD is great for putting beats to guitar riffs fast!


----------



## Ishan

I have a friend who's a pro drummer, he was using DFHS for a time but it's so complicated to setup... Then EzDrummer came out and he told me : If you want the same quality, you have to record real drums in a good studio for thousands of $$. He use a yamaha MIDI drum kit with it and it seriously kicks ass! You need to tweak the mixer in it thow...


----------



## Shikaru

I don't think DFHS is that complicated to set up at all. EZDrummer is great if you want some quick drumtracks but it doesn't come close to the quality of DFHS, imo.

Edit: 666 posts


----------



## MetalSir

Alpo said:


> EZDrummer is fantastic. Works flawlessly and sounds great. Really easy to use, too. I'm running Tracktion 2 on Windows. It should work just fine with Pro Tools.



excuse the ot.. but.. ez drummer runs only if rewired by cubase or (like reson) it runs by itself?

 bad english.. sorry..


----------



## Alpo

MetalSir said:


> excuse the ot.. but.. ez drummer runs only if rewired by cubase or (like reson) it runs by itself?
> 
> bad english.. sorry..



It's a VST plugin, so it requires a VST-host, like Cubase. It doesn't run by itself.


----------



## MetalSir

Alpo said:


> It's a VST plugin, so it requires a VST-host, like Cubase. It doesn't run by itself.



mmmm.. ok guy! =) other VST-host? i hate cubase and nuendo.. :|


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Has anyone used it with Sony's Acid software?


----------



## forelander

Yep, but I import premade midi's from guitar pro and route them through ezdrummer. I'm no drum wizard so I can't comment on too much though, it sounds fine for what I use it for. I don't use the programming interface but it looks confusing, unlike the cubase one which is somewhat intuitive.


----------



## Maniacal

Hello
as it is I use DFHS and just humanize all the drum parts myself, as you can imagine this takes bloody ages. How good a job does EZ drummer do of humanizing MIDI?
Because if its good then it will save me many, many, many, many hours. 


Also, does anyone have a cracked Mac compatible version?

Jon


----------



## Ryan

It humanizes hit velocity, not placement. So your blasts and such will sound automated unless you replace them off the grid a little.


----------



## TomAwesome

If you program in Fruity Loops, you can randomize placement and velocity within tolerances that you set yourself. EZD's humanization actually sounds pretty good. DFHS doesn't have humanization? That's a little surprising.


----------



## Maniacal

It does have a humanize feature but I personally dont think it does a very good job.


----------



## MetalSir

amonb said:


> I just got it and have been having a problem loading it into CubaseSX3... It loads up the pretty drums interface and then states "ËZDrummer cannot find sound files" I'm kinda lucky in that I borrowed the program and can give it back but still quite annoying... any tips at all? (I have tried moving folders around, tried even moving .dll files around and have uninstalled/reinstalled to no avail....)



man this thing is making me maaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddddddddddddd!!







arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh help meeeeeeeee 

ps: i use nuendo..


pps: why my signature is on the right side if i set the left side? :O only in this 3d.. LOL


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

I haven't been able to install it on my mac. I got it off P2P. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## amonb

Dude it looks like you have Vista. If this is the case I do not have a fix for it and the company has no plans on releasing a vista fix anytime soon. All I can recommend is that if you have an XP machine, load EZdrummer into that. If you don't, the only solution I could come up with is to partition your hard drive and install XP so that it dual-boots XP and Vista, then you can run EZDrummer out of XP.

If you have Vista Ultimate you could also run Virtual PC and run EZDrummer in your XP window.

Other than that, you are locked out of EZDrummer until they release a system fix.  



MetalSir said:


> man this thing is making me maaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddddddddddddd!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh help meeeeeeeee
> 
> ps: i use nuendo..
> 
> 
> pps: why my signature is on the right side if i set the left side? :O only in this 3d.. LOL


----------



## MetalSir

amonb said:


> Dude it *looks like* you have Vista.(..)



ahah! fortunately is only the graphic update.. =) i have winZoZ xp =)


----------



## TimothyLeary

HI people,

I've ezdrummer and cubase studio 4, and when I want to drag and drop a groove to my ezdrummer track in create me another track, and don't let me drop in the one I have previous created. It's fukin annoying.

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## synrgy

DFHS = what, exactly?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ Drumkit From Hell


----------



## Origins

Personally, EZdrummer sucks..
It´s far from being realistic and it really sounds like a machine.
I would recommend anyone to check out XLN Audio Addictive Drums.
It´s really one of the best VST drums in my opinion.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

Guys, I was tryung to run Ezdrummer through Cubase LE 4 but I don´t even know how to load the plugin. Is there any tutorial online?


----------



## synrgy

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ Drumkit From Hell


 
Thanks! That was my guess, but I couldn't figure out what the S was for, and a LOT of people in this thread are talking about DFH and EZD as if they're different programs when they're definitely not, so I was confused.


----------



## cddragon

Origins said:


> Personally, EZdrummer sucks..
> It´s far from being realistic and it really sounds like a machine.
> I would recommend anyone to check out XLN Audio Addictive Drums.
> It´s really one of the best VST drums in my opinion.



Also Superior Drummer 2.0 is great, it has more dynamics, everything is configurable and the sound it produces is very realistic (Bulb uses it too  )


----------



## Anton

*Newb question here*: Well I'm writing a lot of music,and I need to make some drum beats every now and again , and i'm looking for a program that is easy to use and sounds so everybody keeps telling me about this EZdrummer thing.
I wanted to know, what do i need for it? like Cubase\Pro-Tools except that do i need anything else? and how does it work? do you have like built in patterns or you builed everything from scratch?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> Guys, I was tryung to run Ezdrummer through Cubase LE 4 but I don´t even know how to load the plugin. Is there any tutorial online?



for cubase 4 you just have to make sure that you move the .dll file to the same location as the other plugins in cubase a file called VSTplugins. once you do that open a new session, add a track and when you choose what kind of track it should say instrument or something along those lines. then just choose ezdrummer. to open up the interface make sure you have the channel info up and there is a little thing towards the left that looks like some keys from a piano, click it and itll turn yellow, and ezdrummer should pop up. just let it load and there you go. hope that helps 
I dont know how to do all the screen shot stuff, which would make this easier to explain/understand...


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

I finally found the easiest software to run ezdrummer for a noob like me...Reaper...And it´s for free...


----------



## estabon37

Anton said:


> *Newb question here*: Well I'm writing a lot of music,and I need to make some drum beats every now and again , and i'm looking for a program that is easy to use and sounds so everybody keeps telling me about this EZdrummer thing.
> I wanted to know, what do i need for it? like Cubase\Pro-Tools except that do i need anything else? and how does it work? do you have like built in patterns or you builed everything from scratch?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



- I use/used it thru Cubase (SE - a very shitty version, but still works fine).

- You have to use a host Digital Audio Workstation (Cubase/Protools/Whatever, there's others - check compatibility lists). 

- You have to be able to either edit Midi within that workstation (apparently Cubase does it better, but that latest version of Protools has stepped up in this field I'm told), or have another program for writing midi (I use Guitar Pro's "Percussion" section to write my drums tracks. Just punch the relevant numbered "notes" into a midi program then export it as a midi and open it in Cubase).

I upgraded from EZDrummer to Superior 2.0. If you see people refer to Drumkit From Hell Superior as a seperate program, it's because it used to be. Now it is only sold as an expansion to EZD/S2.0. I find S2.0 much more versatile with more natural sounds than EZD - but it's a much larger program! You really need to have at least 2 gig of RAM on your PC to be able to load the sample libraries in S2.0 - EZD only needed access to about 300MB RAM as opposed to the 900 I usually face with S2.0

Is this too much information or not enough? Sorry for all the (parenthesis [fuck!]).


----------

